# Bodykits



## GODS_FAVORITE (Oct 18, 2004)

I was looking at Nissan Sentra bodykits 2000 and up at **************.com and I was wondering can the skyline evo 3 and the evo 2 bumper fit on the altima 2000 and up or do they make an evo kit for the altima ?????????


----------

